#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Programma om stelling te tekenen

## BlaCK ErrOR

Hello iedereen, 

Zou er iemand een programma weten om stelling te tekenen ? Maar bvb niet Wygiwyg !
Ik heb al gezocht op het forum maar niets gevonden  :Confused:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Wat zijn je eisen?


Je kan iets met MS Paint maken, maar je kan het ook met WYSIWYG maken (maar dat laatste genoot niet jouw voorkeur). Een ander programma waarin je 3D kan CADten is AutoCAD, pas geleden is de versie 2007 uitgekomen, maar daar is helaas nog geen uitgebreid cursusboek van te krijgen.

----------


## axs

In wyg R17 zit nu eindelijk scaf  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin_DM

Wij op stageco gebruiken al altijd autoCAD, vooral handig als je wat "uitgebreide" wil gaan ontwerpen en tekenen (wysiwyg is toch nog veel te beperkt om een aantal berekeningen en ontwerpen te kunnen maken).

Je steekt er wel eerst een 2-tal weken tijd in om het programma te leren gebruiken...

----------


## timleurink

Al gedacht aan google sketchup die in een freeware en pro versie verkrijgbaar is.
Wij hebben hier net een nieuwe draaitafel 3d mee ontworpen.. Een zeer eenvoudig programma die je snel onder de knie hebt en toch voor proffesionele doeleinden gebruikt kan worden..
Sketchup is http://sketchup.google.com/download.html

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> Al gedacht aan google sketchup die in een freeware en pro versie verkrijgbaar is.
> Wij hebben hier net een nieuwe draaitafel 3d mee ontworpen.. Een zeer eenvoudig programma die je snel onder de knie hebt en toch voor proffesionele doeleinden gebruikt kan worden..
> Sketchup is http://sketchup.google.com/download.html



Ik zal dit eens downloaden, maar ik zocht vooral een programma waarin je de verschillende stukken van stelling kunt vinden in een Library

----------


## Kevin_DM

> Ik zal dit eens downloaden, maar ik zocht vooral een programma waarin je de verschillende stukken van stelling kunt vinden in een Library



Ik dacht dat de volledige autocad layher library te verkrijgen is bij layher zelf, dan ben je hier toch al een eind mee verder.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> Ik dacht dat de volledige autocad layher library te verkrijgen is bij layher zelf, dan ben je hier toch al een eind mee verder.



Heel veel fabrikanten bieden AutoCAD-symbolen aan op hun site. Prolyte is hier een goed voorbeeld van, maar ik heb ook gezien dat een klasgenoot een compleet bestand met alle High End Lighting fixtures heeft gevonden.

Kortom: AutoCAD is heel erg universeel.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> Heel veel fabrikanten bieden AutoCAD-symbolen aan op hun site. Prolyte is hier een goed voorbeeld van, maar ik heb ook gezien dat een klasgenoot een compleet bestand met alle High End Lighting fixtures heeft gevonden.
> 
> Kortom: AutoCAD is heel erg universeel.



Alle high end fixtures staan (of stonden ?) op hun eigen site, ik heb ze d'r vroeger toch ook eens afgehaald...

----------


## BlueConfig

Ben al een tijdje op zoek naar zoon library. verschillende fabricanten hun website afgegaan maar geen autocad lib. bij scafom was er wel een pdf met maten maar daar ben je niet veel mee of je moet een zee van tijd hebben. of bedoel je mailen of zo naar layher? layher bied ook software aan om met stellingen te tekenen is deze gekend onder julie? Is het interessant/betaalbaar?

----------


## sss

Mailen naar layher heeft niet veel zin, daar krijg je gewoon een "niet voorhanden" terug. Hun eigen programma... daar zijn ze zelf geen voorstander van, dus best handen vanaf houden... Dus op zoek naar iemand met veel tijd, die de catalogus in autocad wilt omzetten  :Smile:

----------


## Poelmans

@Kevin_DM: hebben jullie die library dan ook zelf getekend? Of toch ergens vastgekregen?

----------


## BlueConfig

Nou er iemand zo vriendelijk willen zijn om zijn library te delen, de scaff onderderdelen natuurlijk. U zou mij een grote dienst bewijzen. Alvast bedankt.

----------


## ruurd

Anders ik wel...

----------


## Nit-Wit

en probeer scad eens:

http://www.anivizzion.nl/scadevents.htm

grote tech. prod. toko's gebruiken dit ook.

wellicht ff stageco een mailtje sturen? of gigant  :Wink:

----------

